# Navarre Beach Marine Sanctuary this weekend



## Pulpo (Feb 12, 2012)

Hello all,
If you not diving this weekend, and according to the weather man we should all be, then you need to come to the Navarre Beach Marine Sanctuary "Run for the Reef". This saturday you can run along beautiful Navarre Beach and raise money for the development, and maintenance of an outstanding resource that we have recently obtained. The Park East reef is becoming more and more popular and we have the ability to greatly enhance our snorkeling and diving oppurtunities with the Navarre site. Come help and have fun too.:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

see www.navarrebeachmarinsanctuary.com for details


----------

